# Seriously excessive wind. Advice please.



## Spudulicious (Sep 6, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know this sounds funny - and it is - providing there is nothing underlying. My dog has serious wind. It's almost constant. In the last two minutes he has been lying on the carpet, he has farted quite loudly five times. This goes on all the time. And it smells so bad, it makes our eyes water. We're considering sending him to the Police to flush criminals out - he won't attack them, but he will gas them out. We've had him just over two months now, from a rescue centre and he's about 10 months old. He is a lab x hound/lurcher/anything. He is currently fed Wainwrights dry with some Wainwrights wet food. If this is causing the problems is there something better? (not RAW please). He also has mahoosive poos (carrier bag poos), drinks excessively and wees a lot. He is booked in at the vet for Monday as diabetes has crossed my mind, although I've read that it's unusual for dogs under 18 months to get diabetes, but please help me sort this wind issue out! Thanks


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

If he has no underlying health problem really massive poohs and lots of wind might mean that the food he's on doesn't suit him very well, or you might be inadvertently giving him more than he needs. I know that some dog food manufacturers seem to recommend feeding amounts that are higher than the dogs need/tolerate well and I have had to reduce amounts I feed to mine in the past to avoid soft huge poohs. I needed to try a couple of different foods in the end to find the one that suited my two the best. You could have a look on Which Dog Food.co.uk to look at others' reviews on lots of dog food.

I do know people who's dogs are on food that seems to suit them, but they are still toxic in the gas department, who resorted to using charcoal tablets but I have no personal experience of this. Other than that a career in the police sounds like a good use of a bad situation.  Good luck!


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I know you have said (not RAW please) BUT- - - -
Have you considered ready made complete fresh/frozen meals?
Do have a look at the WolfTucker site if you can bear it! 
The products are absolutely lovely and nothing looking too bloody. Nicely packed and ready to thaw and use.
Our girls poos are so much smaller and firmer using a fresh raw product,and they only make smells when I add an extra load of veg or table scraps!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

gentle tummy massage will help get it all out, sit downwind though,


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I would try stopping the wainwrights wet and just feed the dry. My dog cannot tolerate wet foods. If it continued i would look into changing foods. Like someone else said, it sounds like something isn't agreeing with him.
Do you feed him table scraps?


----------



## Spudulicious (Sep 6, 2013)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I would try stopping the wainwrights wet and just feed the dry. My dog cannot tolerate wet foods. If it continued i would look into changing foods. Like someone else said, it sounds like something isn't agreeing with him.
> Do you feed him table scraps?


We had him just on the Wainwrights dry at first and he was just as bad, and then he stopped eating it which was why we added the wet. His poos were just as humungous on the dry. He doesn't get table scraps. He has quite a lot of training treats when we are out which are tiny pieces of sausage, cheese and kidney - but he was exactly the same before we started those. We have a bag of James Wellbeloved dry food in so we're going to see if that improves things for a few days.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I would ask the vet to do blood test , drinking a lot is always a concern of mine , and the big poos to an extent , 


if everything is fine, I'm afraid it's a case of suffer the farts  sniff and enjoy x


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Just remember to swap to the James wellbeloved slowly, tummy upsets are no fun! Tbh i think wainwrights is very similar to jwb dry, so you may have the same problem. I feed my dog Arden Grange which i would highly recommend.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd be inclined to think something in the food is causing this, if a vet check rules out other causes.

Top of the list for food intolerances are grains especially wheat and maize; plus chicken and beef.

What about trying something like Salmon and Potato variety food, which is grain free and also doesn't contain the usual suspects?

As said before, introduce slowly, and give it at least 6 weeks trial.

Does he get any other kinds of treats at all? You might find it's the toast crusts or the shop-bought chews & treats causing the issue (if he has any of those).


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Arden grange do a white fish and potato food which is great for sensitive tummies. If you email the Arden Grange nutritional advisor - Ness Bird she will offer advice and send you a generous amount of samples.

I have to say though, anyone's recommendations may or may not work out for your dog, a dog owner yesterday posted on here was having tummy troubles with their dog for 3 years, tried home cooked, raw, orijen, the best of the best foods..... out of desperation tried burns choice fish and it sorted her dog out. Im pretty sure not many people would have recommended that food as it contains over 70% maize which is seen as a bad ingredient here (though i disagree). You may find you need to do a little trial and error.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> ..... out of desperation tried burns choice fish and it sorted her dog out. Im pretty sure not many people would have recommended that food as it contains over 70% maize which is seen as a bad ingredient here (though i disagree). You may find you need to do a little trial and error.


Burns is mainly oats - at least their other varieties are. I'm surprised at 70% maize  You also have to be careful reading the ingredients list - Americans call maize "corn" which is what we term "wheat" but I looked at the ingredients list of a UK food this week and saw "corn" listed (meaning maize  )

Mine are raw fed but my old girl struggles now if she gets too high a bone content, so the chicken wings/necks for breakfast are out. I've been looking around myself for a good grain-free food for her, hence the research on various kibbles.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Burns is mainly oats - at least their other varieties are. I'm surprised at 70% maize  You also have to be careful reading the ingredients list - Americans call maize "corn" which is what we term "wheat" but I looked at the ingredients list of a UK food this week and saw "corn" listed (meaning maize  )
> 
> Mine are raw fed but my old girl struggles now if she gets too high a bone content, so the chicken wings/necks for breakfast are out. I've been looking around myself for a good grain-free food for her, hence the research on various kibbles.


wheat isnt corn. maize is corn. wheat is wheat.

the normal burns are based on brown rice. their choice range uses maize as an alternative.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> wheat isnt corn. maize is corn. wheat is wheat.
> 
> the normal burns are based on brown rice. their choice range uses maize as an alternative.


Yes I am aware of that, however I have seen a label this week that lists "Corn" as an ingredient, when it clearly meant Maize!

Burns always had oats as a primary ingredient at the star, or at least when I looked into using it. If they now use rice and/or maize instead, then I stand corrected.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

only burns with oats as the primary ingredient is the weight control


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> only burns with oats as the primary ingredient is the weight control


OK. Then it has changed. Still not something I would choose


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Before you do too much swapping and changing which can in itself cause upset and wind. What about soaking the kibble first and then mixing in the WW wet.

It could be that he struggles to digest kibble which causes the wind and perhaps his reluctance to eat it on its own. If that works, then you can decide if you want to continue feeding like that or use all wet (depending on your budget).

If it doesnt work, then of course you'd have to think again and possibly try something different.

I have a small dog and feed all wet after having problems with kibble. They are all different, some more suited to wet, others kibble or raw.

Another thought is Bionic Biotic. A great supplement to aid digestion ([email protected] sell it) It was the only thing that sorted Heidi's ongoing sensitive tum (inc. vets meds). Charcoal biscuits are very good as absorbing excesses in the tum and may help when he has his episodes. 
That said, it would be better if you could find the cause rather than treating the symptoms.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Gas production happens in large intestine (colon) where friendly bacteria and microorganisms live. They get their energy and nutrients from undigested food. Gases are produced in bacterial fermentation. The nature of the gas depends on the type of bacteria and the food that is eaten.
Change of diet may help.


----------



## woolowisp (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a Staffie cross who has the same problem. We found that switching her to a grain free diet was the answer. She currently has Naturediet mixed with Burns mixer biscuit( oh why do they not do a larger bag) and she is great now.Until we realised what was causing it we had suffered for years.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

woolowisp said:


> I have a Staffie cross who has the same problem. We found that switching her to a grain free diet was the answer. She currently has Naturediet mixed with Burns mixer biscuit( oh why do they not do a larger bag) and she is great now.Until we realised what was causing it we had suffered for years.


Hardly grain free if you're feeding a tonne of rice.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

woolowisp said:


> I have a Staffie cross who has the same problem. We found that switching her to a grain free diet was the answer. She currently has Naturediet mixed with Burns mixer biscuit( oh why do they not do a larger bag) and she is great now.Until we realised what was causing it we had suffered for years.


Naturediet contains rice - and Burns Mixer is 90% rice


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> OK. Then it has changed. Still not something I would choose


Not even if it was the only food your dog could tolerate?


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

My mastiff cross had the same problems. Her wind was horrendous. I had often to leave room. She was on wainwrights dry at the time, changed to wet didn't help that much. We have changed her diet to raw (I know you said no) I was same opinion but she totally loves it and we have had issues since that. Raw feeding Is getting hard to get your head around at start or I found it


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Think about this.

Maize and corn are the same thing. 
Oats, wheat, barley, rye, and maize are all "grains" which are the seeds of different varieties of grass plants. 
Yet when we drive past the changing colours of the "corn" fields in late summer/autunm who knows which variety of corn/grain we are seeing (unless you stop to go and have a look!) of course maize is a much taller crop so thats obvious, but they are still corn fields !
Surely all of the above mentioned seeds are corn, and in a bag togeather would be your "mixed corn" .
So why when corn is mentioned is it assumed that corn is always maize!! ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Not even if it was the only food your dog could tolerate?


I doubt it would be the ONLY food.



wee man said:


> Yet when we drive past the changing colours of the "corn" fields in late summer/autunm who knows which variety of corn/grain we are seeing (unless you stop to go and have a look!)


I can tell.... but then I grew up in a farming community.


----------

